# Kibble Good/Bad?



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

I was just wondering how people here feel about feeding their dog kibble. Does your dog do well on it? If so, what kind do you use? I live in Canada and I've read that there are some good quality ones made here. Would you recommend not going the kibble route and if so, why? Is it because of existing health issues or do you feel it's just not good for a dog? Thanks so much!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Our breeder recommended Now Fresh Grain-Free kibble for small breed puppies, so we started with that. (An employee at the store complimented our choice of food as it's made in Canada where standards for pet food are higher than in the US - just quoting her, not sure if that's true . . .) Now Shama eats the adult dog variety of the same food. She seems to like it, and we like how regular she is. We top it with soft food (Wellness Lamb or Venison), and we add fish oil for her joints once a day. (She receives two meals a day but doesn't always eat both.)

https://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you! I'll check out the link


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Good questions. I'm interested in responses as well. At the moment I'm feeding Henry a mix of Orijen kibble and Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw patties. Not sure if this is going to be the final choice. There are so many choices these days. It's confusing.

If you do go the kibble route, Orijen is considered one of the better ones, especially since you live in Canada. It's made in Canada from locally sourced ingredients. It's not only grain free but they haven't substituted other cheap carbs like potatoes for the grains. Some grain free kibbles have very high sugars contents. 

All of Orijen used to be made in Canada but now the kibble sold in the US is being made in Kentucky from US sourced ingredients. I've read people saying they don't like the US version. I don't really know if there is a significant difference or not. But that's what we're using since I'm in the US.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I use Wellness Core Puppy and tried raw for several months, Stella and Chewy and Primal in both frozen and freeze dried, all varieties. My eldest had soft stools on the raw that I couldn't get under control, but Zoe could have been a raw dog. Trouble was, Koz loved the raw and I didn't have the heart to let him see his house mate chowing down on his favorite. Feed raw if your dog thrives on it and within your budget, it really makes for a beautiful coat.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

My boys get kibble mainly. They do well on it, and I say if it ain't broke, don't fix it. The flavor of the month is Zignature and has been for awhile as it is calorie dense (which is necessary for Nino, who doesn't find eating all that interesting), but I have changed it up in the past. I do add things in every now and then. Weruva canned food, various frozen commercial raws, and chicken necks as treats every now and then. I think every dog can benefit from the addition of raw, wet, or dehydrated foods, but unless your dog is wrought with health issues, kibble is not the devil


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is doing well on a combination of Nature’s Variety Instinct kibble topped with their raw boost mixers. I do add some water to the kibble to make sure she is getting enough moisture in her diet.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Regardless of the form of food, kibble, fresh, raw frozen, raw dehydrated, etc., The main things to consider are the quality of ingredients and proportions of each. I'm no expert, but I will tell the tail (pun intended) of the boxer who lived to be 25 years old and was studied by a lot of people to determine his excellent health. He lived on a farm where his owners raised everything they ate, and the dog ate everything the owner's ate. Says a lot about variety, balance, safety in the "processing plant" or lack there of, and fresh unfettered proteins and veggies. Obviously we all can't do that, but the closer you can get to that balance and variety where you are less likely to miss a necessary vitamin, mineral, fiber, protein or whatever, the better. On the opposite end of the scale, eliminate products such as preservatives, SUGAR, dyes, etc. made to make the food look palatable or the dog act like he loves it (sugar). If you take the time to scour the web, you will find horror stories in dog food that will set your hair on fire.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here are some guidelines https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit.../2015/11/08/best-to-worst-pet-food-types.aspx 
By all means Orijen and Petcurean are two of the best.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/kibble-never-a-good-option/


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

The article linked: Kibble: Why It’s Not A Good Option For Your Dog lumps all kibble together as if all kibble is equal. For example, saying that kibble has poor protein sources and too high ratios of carbs. That is true of some kibble. Not true of other kibble. To lump all kibble together as in the article - from the cheapest supermarket no name brand to high quality kibbles that are being produced - doesn't help owners make informed decisions. 

I'm not defending kibble, just would prefer a comparisons between alternatives that compare them accurately.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I feed Orijen Kibble but put Orijen Freeze Dried on top. He whines for the freeze dried. I figure I am giving him something he loves that is more nutritious than just kibble.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I feed raw, but my vet (who also feeds raw) said that Nature's Logic is a decent kibble when we discussed diet. Other premade options she recommended were Primal, Bravo and Stella & Chewys. I use ZiwiPeak as treats (the fish formula for cats), and I think if I HAD to feed kibble I would feed that brand.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

__
https://28418118490%2Fpets-react-commercial-pet-foods%23.Wh2QU0qnHIV


----------



## wrldtravlr345 (Aug 14, 2017)

I feed our 6 month old puppy Now Fresh puppy (I live in Canada too) and was recommended by the breeder. He loves it and if it's working for him I will continue on this brand.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wrldtravlr345 said:


> I feed our 6 month old puppy Now Fresh puppy (I live in Canada too) and was recommended by the breeder. He loves it and if it's working for him I will continue on this brand.


yes that is by Petcurean.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is doing well on a combination of Nature's Variety Instinct kibble topped with their raw boost mixers. I do add some water to the kibble to make sure she is getting enough moisture in her diet.


Good point! Shama drinks A TON of water, and I'm sure her kibble is part of the reason. I've read that kibble dehydrates. (Provide ample water if you serve kibble!)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry is currently on wellness core small breed - with water added to the food. I was feeding dry for a while but didn't think that he was drinking enough water outside of it (and didn't eat as much of it when it was dry as he does when it's moistened). I'm still researching if that's what we will stay with but he's been doing well on it.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I give him Orijen kibble but I put one freeze dried patty also from Orijen on the top. He loves it.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Stella and Chewy, it's amazing we also give the freeze dried raw patty's as well. Our pup is doing amazing on it. Sold in Canada


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I do not feed Emmie kibble. I initially did when I first brought her home but then I transitioned her to commercial raw dog food. She used to eat air dried raw but for the last 3 years she’s had frozen raw (Darwin’s at my house and Primal at my Dad’s house). She is so much healthier on raw food, and the best part is her poop is small, easy to pick up, doesn’t stick to her long fur, and isn’t smelly.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Does anyone know of any websites that will do specific comparisons between foods? For example, I've had people say that wellness isn't good enough (that we could do better), but when I try, for example, to compare wellness core with Now fresh (just as an example), both get 5 stars on dogfoodadvisor, and when you compare the ingredients they seem very similar (good quality proteins at the top of the list, similar vitamins etc added, etc.) AND in fact, wellness seems to show a higher percentage of calories from protein rather than fat or fiber. I do want to feed Perry the best kibble I can find (given our location and travel circumstances, raw is not an option for us) but I am not in favor of paying 2x the cost if the benefit gained is not really there or it's minimal.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you want to find the best for your dog I would recommend a consultation with Sabine an actual nutritionist. The Dog Food Project - Common Fallacies of Dog Food Reviews


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*kibble*



davetgabby said:


> if you want to find the best for your dog I would recommend a consultation with Sabine an actual nutritionist. The Dog Food Project - Common Fallacies of Dog Food Reviews


I'm not worrying about what I'm feeding him - but when others criticize it or when claims are this one is better than that one, I wanted something a little more concrete and evidence based to back up those claims and, based on that, would influence me to change.


----------

